# Frost



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

This is my youngest betta, Frost


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow he is beautiful!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

WHOA!!! O__O What IS that coloring?! Its like....a black orchid with a red wash or something ;
Absolutely STUNNING!!! <3


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

gorgeous veil tail. I want him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeanclaudeasher (May 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, I really got lucky when I found him in the pet store. He originally had no red anywhere on him, the red has developed in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

He's so beautiful, I've never seen one like him before!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

And you have the replica of what I want to create with my breeding program O.O
cept I was going for roundtail, 
those color patterns are my all time fav.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

STUNNING!! black orchids are soo beautiful.


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

oh wow stunning love to have one like him!!


----------



## bettaman900 (May 31, 2010)

awsome!!!!!!

bettaman900


----------

